# Free Car Control School!



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I am surprised I haven't heard anyone else mention this yet...

I received an e-mail from BMW saying that I was eligible for a free one-day car control school at the PC. Apparently you have to have purchased a new BMW in the last year to qualify. And, if you are financed through BMW FS, the school also includes a two night stay at the Greenville Marriott.

Are you serious? I am in -- booked it already for next May. 

God I love BMW.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

I got this offer too! I had a blast doing PCD and can't wait. They said you can apply the credit to other classes, so I am thinking of upgrading to the 2-day version or the 1-day M school. I'm sure the M school is a blast, but if I am not doing auto-x or racing, will what I learn in an M class apply during regular driving?

In any case, early Christmas, thanks to BMW!


----------



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

Oh man, that's so awesome. Would love to do that


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Chineksican said:


> I got this offer too! I had a blast doing PCD and can't wait. They said you can apply the credit to other classes, so I am thinking of upgrading to the 2-day version or the 1-day M school. I'm sure the M school is a blast, but if I am not doing auto-x or racing, will what I learn in an M class apply during regular driving?
> 
> In any case, early Christmas, thanks to BMW!


Well, that is a tough choice -- but I think I would vote one-day M-School... Might you learn more practical stuff and have more wheel time in the two day car control school? Yes, maybe.

But--spending a day thrashing M-cars at illegal speeds is a definite bucket list item. I had a total blast at the one-day M-School. Check a few threads down for my review and a video montage... 

One thing I'm not sure of. In M-School there is no sharing of cars -- you have your own car for every exercise. I'm not sure if that is true in Car Control School, or not?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Sigh, nothing in my inbox.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Good point, I'm pretty sure you share in the Car Control. So my decision is to go to M and figure out how to burn up $750 (difference between Control and M) worth of tires and gas!



DDGator said:


> One thing I'm not sure of. In M-School there is no sharing of cars -- you have your own car for every exercise. I'm not sure if that is true in Car Control School, or not?


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Strangely enough, this message showed up on my iPhone but not on my laptop...and it wasn't sent to the spam folder, either. Just in case you have only checked for the e-mail on 1 platform.

Never seen this before, so I hope the offer really applies to me and wasn't "recalled"...I spoke with them yesterday and gave them my info but no one from the PC has called back yet (impatient).



alee said:


> Sigh, nothing in my inbox.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I didn't finance my car which may be one reason I didn't get anything.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

alee said:


> I didn't finance my car which may be one reason I didn't get anything.


I think that the financing through BMW FS was required for the two night hotel stay, but not for the school itself. I would call BMW and ask.


----------



## X5 Tall Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

The free one day car control is an owner loyalty promotion. I have done this twice. You can apply the credit from the one day to other classes. I have done the one and two car control schools and the 2 day M-School. All were excellent and very addictive. The Performance Center really set the hook into me and my wife, we are signed up for Advanced M School at VIR. All of the classes teach you driving skills that you can and will use daily. Of course, the M Schools put a high performance piece into the mix.

The two night stay at the Marriott is through financial services, so you have to be a financial services customer to qualify. Beware, when my wife and I upgraded our one day car control school to a two day school (and paid the admission for the second attendee), financial services said we no longer qualified for the two free nights. Made no sense!! We argued with them and eventually go our two free nights.

Finally, if you are not a BMWCCA member, you should become one. You will get a 15% discount on the price of classes offered by the Performance Center.:thumbup: In addition, if you are member in good standing for a full year prior to purchase, they offer rebates on the cars.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pvihtelic (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got the email today. Didn't believe it was real. Called, they took my info and will get back to me Monday. Was going to do a PCD but we needed the car quicker (was an ED and couldn't wait longer). What a great deal, thanks BMW


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Buildbright (Nov 30, 2012)

One thing I would recommend is using this to upgrade to one day M school. If your a BMWCCA member(if not join today) it comes out too $533 extra.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

nothing in my inbox....



I wonder if I could call them an ask for the offer....


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

So I guess that means only current or recent Bimmer owners? That would explain the phone calls back and forth when they couldn't find my record - my 128i is my first one. The e-mail did say "returning" BMW owners (I glossed over this initially), so I guess they sent me the e-mail offer to me in error then recalled it, but not before my phone downloaded it.



X5 Tall Guy said:


> The free one day car control is an owner loyalty promotion.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I bought a cpo '09 april of 2012 and then a new F30 April of this year. If this doesn't qualify as loyaly then I should go buy Hondas,,,


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've had 2 bmw's and got one on the way and have never received this offer.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

Arciga18 said:


> Well I bought a cpo '09 april of 2012 and then a new F30 April of this year. If this doesn't qualify as loyaly then I should go buy Hondas,,,


I'm on my 4th. bimmer since 1991, waiting for the offer :dunno:


----------



## egon0119 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got back from the Performance Center a little while ago and I heard that a free one-day car control course is given out each month as an incentive for filling out their feedback survey. DDGator, your delivery specialist was happy that you won.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I got the email too a few weeks ago. I thought it was another generic spam email from them but I opened it anyway, which I'm really glad I did


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got the email as well, and signed up for the 2-day M-School in May. Also looks like they should have the new M3s in the fleet by then...Can't wait!


----------

